# This old house



## Raffo (May 30, 2015)

I am selling an old house in a Miners town in Pennsylvania, perfect fixer upper, I dont have the money to fixed, is a corner lot, with a view to a City Park and a Candy store, has 6 bedrooms a big kitchen a living room divided in two and two bathroom and basement. no yard. in the middle of town we are close to major cities, NYC, Harrisburg, Poconos. and States Parks. Is a perfect "get away" home.
I have pictures but I am unable to post here, I dont know why.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Where in PA are you..


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a helpful suggestion:

Add details including a price, pictures, general address, condition of home, etc. and you just might be able to sell it.

No one likes to begs for details.


----------

